# Martins 3 of the best



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well what can you say about these 3 catapults, they are 3 of the finest catapults ive seen, i do hope Martin starts selling his catapult on the forum,
here is a few photos and a video, i just wish i could have done a shooting video, but i hope later to show them in the hunting forum, cheers for looking and thanks for making me them Martin, 
cheers jeff














































THE VIDEO


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

beautys jeff! i like the ergo one on the top left


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

They don't come better than those. They are all very nice as everything Martin does, but I do like the natural best in that lot.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

The one on the left looks like it has the most comfortable grip, but the nicest looking one is the natural and the one on the right has style.You will have to let us know how they shoot and feel.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

holy monkeys there gorgeous !


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im digging the natural,very nice


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

nice. (yeah thats it)


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

they are all very nice. you should hire a hand model though Jeff......... your chubby mits is chubby


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

WoW, every nice collection Jeff.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> they are all very nice. you should hire a hand model though Jeff......... your chubby mits is chubby


Thats my good hand you want to see my smashed up hand, it is a funny shade of yellow and twice the size, ha ha,


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting these Jeff, I hope your hand recovers in time for your holiday.
Martin


----------

